# Roofing Shingles



## LoneSTAR (Sep 16, 2008)

What brand/type of shingle is recommended these days to get the "best-bang-for-it's-buck"? 

Do roofing shingles come in different shades? Such as black, brown, or gray?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

30 year fiberglass is commonly used up here and yes they come in different shades.


----------



## Slawth (Sep 22, 2008)

The most commonly used shingle in our region is IKO 30yr asphalt shingles.

"Aristocrat" for 3 tab (Now being replaced by the Marathon which is a true 30yr) and "Cambridge" for Architectural shingles.


----------



## DarylBrands (Jan 26, 2010)

Certainteed has great roofing products 

Timberline 30 year shingles are great.

Certainteed Landmark 30 year architectural shingles are also popular. 

Owens Corning has ok roof products with good pricing. 

Fabral has good Metal Roofing and siding products. 

Siding and Roofing Companies
http://www.brandsconstruction.com/H...Roofing-Siding/Roofing-siding-businesses.html

I personally like to apply Certainteed Landmark 30 year architectural shingles.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 26, 2010)

Certainteed 30 yr architectural shingles are the ones that we use mostly. They work perfect.


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2010)

Any body tried the self adhesive shingles yet? I ta;led to a DIY'er using them and he said they were awesome and well worth the expense.


----------



## siddle (Apr 17, 2011)

Austin said:


> Any body tried the self adhesive shingles yet? I ta;led to a DIY'er using them and he said they were awesome and well worth the expense.



The only drawback I see is that it doesn't look as good as regular shingles.


----------



## roofingpreston (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, roofing shingles comes in different shades, and there are several colors to from. The color that I used in my dream house is Autumn maple. I just love it.


----------



## jeradlson49 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well composition shingles are usual a good value for the price. You can get some asphalt or fiberglass types that are fairly durable and may be available in recycled materials. They are also low maintenance and fairly easy to install. You can get these in any brand, and it will be relatively the same. It also sometimes depends on your location, if you want something that will last and is more durable, I would go with metal shingles. A lot of San Jose roofing contractors have been doing more metal roofs, because they absorb less heat than say asphalt, are low maintenance, and durable. Of course, it is initially more expensive.


----------



## widesheds (Nov 23, 2011)

I would agree to that, if I had to advise anyone it would be the metal one. The metal ones I think is better on the durable factor and thus proving to be a more better on the cost effective part in the long run. On the other hand if you are looking forward to saving some bucks and for not such long period then the fiber one would be the best one to opt for.


----------



## Anvil14 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have found that gray shingles tend to last a year or two longer then black/brown shingles. If you really want to put a something funky on the roof you could buy a selection of "broken bundles" for cheap and  make your own pattern.Don't forget about putting vents in ,if the attic is closed off from the garage work area.


----------

